# Why aren’t Maui Westin owners happy?



## PerryM (Feb 20, 2008)

Just took a sales tour at the Maui Westin – fantastic resort.  Love the washer and dryer in BOTH the 1BR and studio.  Love the entire unit – it’s much nicer than the new Maui Marriott towers.

*BUT, we were told that only 33% of the owners there ever come back! * 80% of the Marriott Maui Ocean Club owners come back year after year after year.

This is very critical since I asked if you Starwood owners bought atomic clocks and called in 12 months to the second, or clicked the mouse, before you wanted a hot floating holiday week like week 7, 4th of July week, or week 51 (if you have that option).  We Marriott owners have to do this.

We were told that you Starwood Maui owners can screw around for 4 months before locking in one of these hot holiday floating weeks.  I found that hard to believe and challenged the sales manager there.

Later when he agreed that there was NO difference between Marriott and Starwood 12 month reservations he indicated that 66% of the owners, who pay $1,900 per year in MFs every bother to come back to Maui.

*Is this correct or is this the mother of all timeshare lies?*


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Perry - 

I can't speak for everyone, but we bought preconstruction several years ago, when the beach beyond the WKORV was completely empty for about a mile - nearly to the Embassy.  Now that the whole area is one big constructions zone, it's too crowded & busy for us.  

We already have our unit rented for $3,400 for 2008 and we are going to spend 2 weeks in our more secluded OF Kauai TS this summer, instead.  

BTW, my MF is only $1,600, but I own at the first of the two resorts and you probably toured the newest part - Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas NORTH.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 20, 2008)

We love our home resort  .  We have been back every year (bought in 2003, with occupancy in 2004) and even in 2003 on a package/rental deal. We call at 12 months out EXACTLY at 6:00AM Pacific.  No way can I dilly dally around and wait 4 months before locking in a high demand week. It would be gone by 6:10AM 12 months out.

I have no idea of the numbers of owners returning, but I would say that when we have been there, there have been either owners or people who rented from owners. I'll do an informal poll when we are there next month for Spring Break .

Off-topic, we are here at Hyatt High Sierra and were in the pool/hot tub today, in the sun, playing with the snow :whoopie: .


----------



## Time2Ponder (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I guess we're unusual. We're like the Energizer Bunny: we keep going back and going back and going back. But maybe that's because when we first purchased, we lived on the East Coast and were accustomed to the darker water and found Maui to be so exotic. Now, we live in the Midwest and are accustomed to... no water. 

Either way, we just find it to be so darned relaxing.

We love WKORV (we do have an OF deluxe, which probably helps). We love it so much, in fact, that we rented out another unit to bring some relatives with us this year. 

I think this is somewhat telling: We also own Disney (we're DINKs), and while we have (after four years) moved Disney to the "EOY" category, we haven't done that with WKORV. 

Who knows -- maybe we'll eventually reach that point, but so far, with WKORV, we're at three years and still going strong.

Kim


----------



## myip (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't have a problem of booking week 7 - 1 bedroom during the 9 months window using staroptions since I am not an owner at Maui.  I called in Dec, 2007 , they still have studios left.  However, we decided to go to Oahu.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 21, 2008)

I look at it differently than the OP.  I think there are many quality Starwood resorts in the system so buyers don't feel like they need to go back to the same resort each year.  They are exploring the other nice Westins and Sheratons (like St. John and Atlantis) in addition to WKORV.  Variety is the spice of life

 K


----------



## davidahn (Feb 21, 2008)

While my wife and I were in Maui last week, we met a couple that goes to WKORV for a MONTH every year since they bought. I also know these rent for $5-10,000 a week, so I'm sure many owners use other timeshares in their portfolios and pocket the cash from WKORV. My wife and I are planning on buying 2 WKORVs and 2 WPORVs and renting most of them until we feel the itch to go back to Hawaii. We'll probably use our huge cache of StarPoints to travel the world, then settle on a home resort to visit over and over. And when that time comes, it'll probably be WKORV!


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been going back to Maui for 2 weeks since before WKORV opened. Many of the people I meet there are owners and they seem to come back every year too. I don't know what the actual statistics are, but a 33% return rate seems way too low.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 21, 2008)

Perry, It is an interesting statement from the sales person... because with that high fee, I would think people are using their units or renting THEMSELVES - so those visitors are 'friends' of the owners using their units that would count as part of the 33%.

It might be a little white lie :rofl: 

On the other hand, there is availability pretty much all year round thru II at both resorts ..... or as SDKath stated, people are using their points to go elsewhere.


----------



## smsavage (Feb 21, 2008)

I guess that we're the hybrid then. I love using the larger side of our lockout in Maui in April every year. I also trade the studio within the SVN system so that we get at least one week at another resort. I know we'd do better by renting it and then by renting elsewhere, but I bought with the intent to use the system.

So far we've been to Maui 3 times and we've been to Vistana Villages and SMV. We're back to Maui in six weeks and in June we'll use the studio for 10 days in a premium unit at Broadway Plantation. 

I, for one, am really happy with the system and the flexibility.


----------



## Negma (Feb 21, 2008)

We have used it every year and plan to do so. For this year we called at 12 months to get 4th of July week, then called at 8 months to get the week after the 4th no problem, two weeks.......yessssss.

33%- just does not sound right, unless people are using it to go to the other resorts.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2008)

davidahn said:


> I also know these rent for $5-10,000 a week



Maybe, but only if you rent directly from Starwood.  As an owner doing a private rental you will not get this much.  I rented my 2 bdm. OV unit easily for $3,400, but $5K - $10K is not realistic.  Maybe $5K-$6K for ocean front Christmas week, but not likely other seasons/units.  You will see higher rental ASKING prices, but it doesn't mean they are getting any takers.


----------



## divenski (Feb 21, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe, but only if you rent directly from Starwood.  As an owner doing a private rental you will not get this much.  I rented my 2 bdm. OV unit easily for $3,400, but $5K - $10K is not realistic.  Maybe $5K-$6K for ocean front Christmas week, but not likely other seasons/units.  You will see higher rental ASKING prices, but it doesn't mean they are getting any takers.



Gotta second these comments because if you look around, e.g. Redweek, etc, there are a LOT of Maui weeks, Westin and others, for rent, and the prices are nowhere near the Westin rack rate.

If yo do the math, most of these folks are about breaking even, when you consider the high MF + opportunity cost.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Negma - I'll be arriving at WKORV July 20. I'm in Kauai the week of July 13 (Sunday to Sunday). I traded to someone from TUG for the Marriott Waiohai.

I am happy with the Starwood system and enjoy trading to other places. I don't like the Starpoint devaluation, but overall the system seems to work.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 21, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Maybe, but only if you rent directly from Starwood.  As an owner doing a private rental you will not get this much.  I rented my 2 bdm. OV unit easily for $3,400, but $5K - $10K is not realistic.  Maybe $5K-$6K for ocean front Christmas week, but not likely other seasons/units.  You will see higher rental ASKING prices, but it doesn't mean they are getting any takers.



That is $486 per night and very reasonable. This price is probably lower than the cost per night if someone buys direct from Starwood.



divenski said:


> Gotta second these comments because if you look around, e.g. Redweek, etc, there are a LOT of Maui weeks, Westin and others, for rent, and the prices are nowhere near the Westin rack rate.
> 
> If yo do the math, most of these folks are about breaking even, when you consider the high MF + opportunity cost.



At $486 per night, they are only breaking even on the MF, which is not the total cost of ownership. Don't forget to include some lost opportunity costs (5% of purchase price) or heaven forbid...the yearly financing costs (principal + interest) for people that are financing their timeshare.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 21, 2008)

I helped my friend rent her WKORV-N week out. $4200 (split into two stays).


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 21, 2008)

We just got back from _[our Hawaii timeshare]_ and loved it, but we want to go back to _[another island]_ as we haven't been there in 6-7 years.  _[edited to remove references to a direct exchange.]
_
Help me.
How can I pull this off successfully? Should I keep trying for the direct trade or should I go through II or SFX? If using an exchange company, do I book the week I want and then "request first" for safety?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 21, 2008)

I haven't read this entire thread yet - but what!!!???? You (PM) believe anything a TS salesperson states - after all these years in the TS biz?  Truly incredible - how is that PH working out for you... yeeessshhh.

Also - I assume you meant WKORV and not 'Westin Maui'...
We are very happy with our WKORV OF Dlx purchase (resale then requaled) and really enjoy the resorts - and plan to go back for years to come.


----------



## PerryM (Feb 21, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> I haven't read this entire thread yet - but what!!!???? You (PM) believe anything a TS salesperson states - after all these years in the TS biz?  Truly incredible - how is that PH working out for you... yeeessshhh.
> 
> Also - I assume you meant WKORV and not 'Westin Maui'...
> We are very happy with our WKORV OF Dlx purchase (resale then requaled) and really enjoy the resorts - and plan to go back for years to come.



Oh I had a knock down, drag out fight, where I won the argument (he agreed that the 12 month reservation systems are identical).  I could not dispute the 33% return rate since I'm not into Starwood.  However, that 33% return rate makes all the difference in making leisurely reservations versus the Marriott where 80% of the owners there return EVERY year and getting into Maui is near impossible.

And yes I mean WKORV, the terminology you guys use.

I still find it hard to believe, and told the sales manager, that only 33% of the owners return - this makes no sense at all.

However, the sales manager there also is a Park Plaza owner in Park City, UT like we are so I didn't want to nail him to the wall - I know I'm a softy.

P.S.
The sales manager said he was a former Marriott salesrep - I find that hard to believe because he thought that ANY Marriott owner could call in, 12 months to the second, (or 13 with multiple week ownership) and book the Maui Ocean Club.  That is the reason he was using to say that their reservation system was superior to Marriott's - totally false.


----------



## PerryM (Feb 21, 2008)

*As easy as 1.2.3...4.5*



thinze3 said:


> OK.
> All this talk about Maui from Perry (on two threads) is really starting to bother me. I have stated many times that I want to exchange my Waiohai for a 2BR Westin or Marriott in summer 2009. We just got back from Waiohai and loved it, but we want to go back to Maui as we haven't been there in 6-7 years.
> 
> Help me.
> How can I pull this off successfully? Should I keep trying for the direct trade or should I go through II or SFX? If using an exchange company, do I book the week I want and then "request first" for safety?




I can’t help you with Starwood but you should be able do to an easy exchange into the Maui Ocean Club in a 2BR this way (Assuming your unit is a 2BR lock-off):

1)	Place an ongoing search for the Studio side (with the studio side) for Jun – Aug 2009

2)	Place an ongoing search for the 1BR side (With the 1BR side) for Jun – Aug 2009

3)	Wait until you get a hit on one of them – probably will be 4th of July week

4)	Adjust your other search for just the 4th of July week

5)	Pray

You might be off one day on the 2 reservations and there is NO guarantee that the 2 units will be merged into a 2BR.

OR

Rent your unit and take the money and rent on Maui

Good luck,

P.S.
Getting a 2BR exchange into Maui is about 1 in 100.  So you need to try for the Stuio and 1BR trick.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 21, 2008)

PerryM said:


> I can’t help you with Starwood but you should be able do to an easy exchange into the Maui Ocean Club in a 2BR this way (*Assuming your unit is a 2BR lock-off*):....



Now, let's start over assuming that Waiohai is all 2BR units - no lockoffs.


----------



## Stefa (Feb 21, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Now, let's start over assuming that Waiohai is all 2BR units - no lockoffs.



You can do a request first with II and keep trying for the direct exchange at the same time.   You won't get an AC, but you also won't lose your Waiohai if the trade doesn't come through.

The Westin will be nearly impossible during summer because Starwood handles II deposites differently than Marriott.  When an Starwood owner wants to deposite THEY (Starwood) give you a week from their pot of deposited weeks.  You don't have onwers reserving and depositing the best weeks, so prime weeks are less likely to come up in II.


----------



## PerryM (Feb 21, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Now, let's start over assuming that Waiohai is all 2BR units - no lockoffs.



I don't understand timeshare developers - it takes probably $1,000 more to make a 2BR into a 2BR lock-off.  The resulting flexibility is so great that for a developer not to build lock-offs is a sign of mental problems.

This flexibility translates into more great stories for the salesreps to spin resulting in easier sales.

The ONLY reason I've ever heard against lock-offs is that an extra parking slot is needed.  Well Marriott has a simple solution at some resorts - make 80% of the units 2BR and only 20% 2BR lock offs - problem solved since only 20% of the folks ever lock-off their units.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 21, 2008)

PerryM said:


> Pray
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



I say your best option is to rent your unit and then rent someone else's unit unless you can get a swap.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 21, 2008)

SDKath said:


> I look at it differently than the OP.  I think there are many quality Starwood resorts in the system so buyers don't feel like they need to go back to the same resort each year.  They are exploring the other nice Westins and Sheratons (like St. John and Atlantis) in addition to WKORV.  Variety is the spice of life
> 
> K



This is very likely the real reason.

Unlike the marriotts where you must give up your unit in hopes of getting someplace else. (ok you don't have to with request first)  The Starwood TS just make their home resort reservation, then request a different TS using the staroptions at 9 months.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 21, 2008)

Personally, though I realize it's a long shot, I would rather snatch a Westin than a Marriott. We have already been to the Marriott once before and would like to go back but would rather try the Westin(s).

I have only read good things about the Westin resort(s) in maui and Lord knows we LOVE those Heavenly beds. 

_*Exclaimer
One of those new Maui Lahaina units would be awfully enticing if pitted against either of the Westins. _


----------



## Time2Ponder (Feb 21, 2008)

PerryM said:


> Oh I had a knock down, drag out fight, where I won the argument (he agreed that the 12 month reservation systems are identical).  I could not dispute the 33% return rate since I'm not into Starwood.  However, that 33% return rate makes all the difference in making leisurely reservations versus the Marriott where 80% of the owners there return EVERY year and getting into Maui is near impossible.
> 
> And yes I mean WKORV, the terminology you guys use.
> 
> ...




Maybe he was using the 33% figure as a way of selling Starwood's purported flexibility? That's the only thing I can think of. Before purchasing (resale) at WKORV, we looked into the new Lahaina Villas over at Marriott (yep, we were willing to fork over $$ to the developer because they seemed superior to the older villas). However, we ultimately decided on WKORV because we liked the W/D, fridge, dishwasher, and stovetop in the studio portion. The one thing going against Starwood is that Marriott does have many more properties in its portfolio. So, maybe if you're a Starwood salesperson trying to make a sale, you mention that lots of owners seem to trade out into other Starwood properties, or use their points conversions, or.... I dunno. It's twisted, but it's the only thing I can think of.

In any case, I'm not sure I'd trust that guy's knowledge anyway, since he seemed pretty ignorant about Marriott's reservation system (which even I knew about -- 13-month multi-advantage and all -- from taking the tour).

At the end of the day, he's just a TS salesdude trying to make a sale....


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Feb 21, 2008)

I own both Starwood and Marriotts.  So far, I'm finding Starwood easier to reserve at 12 months.  I own at WKORV and I don't feel the pressure of calling exactly 12 months out (but I do).  Where Marriott some places fill up within minutes of the lines opening up.  However, I've gotten all my Marriott reservations with no problems. 

As for trading to other resorts, Marriott is DEFINITELY more flexible.  I do not like the way the Starwood program is run in this regard.  I like Marriotts other locations but feel very limited with the Starwood program.  The locations in Starwood may be great for some people but not our family.  

We have returned every year since we've owned (3 trips so far).  Now, we are venturing out and visiting Princeville this year but in a one bedroom as a 2 bedroom wasn't available.


----------



## mepiccolo (Feb 24, 2008)

We own OF Center at WKORV and we have no desire or intention to ever trade to anywhere else.  We bought for the sole purpose of going to Maui and have our kids growing up having that as their yearly family vacation.  Plus if we exchange we are not guaranteed an OF unit elsewhere so why would we "down" trade?  For now while the kids are small we usually bring family/friends to stay in the lock-off studio unit while we are there.  Maybe whether you trade or not has in some part to do with what view category you own.  After all, if you own an IV at WKORV you are more likely to be happy with a trade elsewhere than if you are giving up your OF view where you own and risk getting a bad view elsewhere.  It would be interesting to have the view category one owns as part of the survey you do.


----------



## davidahn (Feb 27, 2008)

*I agree*



Time2Ponder said:


> Maybe he was using the 33% figure as a way of selling Starwood's purported flexibility?...



I agree. My salesperson stated over & over that she rents her unit out for money, and that you could trade it for many weeks in other resorts.


----------



## PerryM (Feb 28, 2008)

*Sales rep speaks the truth?*

A word about the sales manager’s claim that only 33% of WKORV owners use their units – this fits in perfectly with newly released numbers from Marriott: 

•	*30% of owners use their own home week *(for personal use, use by friends/relatives or private rental), 28% exchange to another Marriott, 22% (!!!) exchange for Marriott Rewards points, 11% exchange for a non-Marriott and 9% do something else with their unit, including renting through Marriott.

It may be that only the Marriott Maui Ocean Club owners use their villas 80% of the time!


----------



## bruwery (Feb 28, 2008)

*33% doesn't seem odd to me*

Let's assume for a minute that the 33% figure is accurate (I'm not saying it is, but play along).

As Perry put it, one could infer that 2/3 of the owners are unhappy with their home resort and don't want to return to it.  I don't see it this way, though.

I look at it another way: Statistically, the average owner returns once every three years.  The other two years he does something else with it.  That doesn't seem odd to me.  One of the basic tenets of timesharing is to see different places.  The beauty of owning on Maui is it's a strong exchange.

If I bought at WKORV, it's extremely likely that I would use it only once in the first three years.  I'd be there in year one, of course - anxious beyond words to see my purchase.  The other two years I'd probably go through an exploratory phase excited to test all the great things that my friend, the salesman, told me.

In other words, I'd trade into some other nice resort within the SVO network, such as Atlantis, or St. Johns (yeah, right), or Orlando, or Arizona or several other interesting places, or deposit it with II.  (Remember, the average timeshare owner doesn't realize that it's silly to trade a prime week for a week in Orlando).  Alternatively, I'd rent it out for more than my maintenance fee and pocket a little bit of cash to defer a tiny portion of the upfront cost.

It would have nothing to do with whether or not I like the resort, but everything to do with the fact that it's difficult to get to Hawaii on an annual basis - unless you live on the west coast - and if I can see great resorts closer to home, or recover a percentage of my purchase cost by renting it, why not?

After the first three or four or five years, maybe I'd have seen enough of Starwood's other resorts that I'd settle down and return to WKORV most years.

WKORV is a fairly new resort, so the owners may still be in the exploratory phase I just described.

I can't draw a comparison to the 80% Marriott number that Perry tossed out there, but isn't that resort about seven years old now?  Maybe their owners have passed through the exploratory phase and settled down?

I don't know any of this, of course.  I'm not claiming to state any facts.  I'm merely relaying what I could see myself doing if I was an owner via developer purchase.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 28, 2008)

I really have issue with the title of this thread ('Why aren't Maui Westin owners happy?') - it should be 'Is what the Starwood Salesperson told me true?'  (which the answer is probably - "No" based on historic consideration).  It just states a tone in the Title that is not true based on discussions here and my personal experience.  I have come across few Owners that are unhappy with the Resort itself (WKORV btw, Westin Maui is a hotel south of WKORV) - their 'unhappiness' is mainly with SVO and SVN system - as well-documented here.  Some - like our esteeemed Moderator DeniseM - have become disenchanted with the area as a whole due to over-building, but that really isnt a specific WKORV issue.

To make hypothetical assumptions about this 'so-called' 33% return rate was likely a salesperson trying to make an case for why the SVO/SVN is an ideal system to buy into - and to somehow translate this to Owners being unhappy - is well... just plan idiotic and looks like it is intended to imflammatory at best (IMO) - and is not unlike the 'poop' thead.

Perhaps the OP should be more aware that they are ways of asking questions or making comments (here and on other threads) that are less imflammatory and appear intended to stir up muck.


----------



## Lawlar (Feb 28, 2008)

*A Moc Owner Agrees*



mepiccolo said:


> We own OF Center at WKORV and we have no desire or intention to ever trade to anywhere else.  We bought for the sole purpose of going to Maui and have our kids growing up having that as their yearly family vacation.  Plus if we exchange we are not guaranteed an OF unit elsewhere so why would we "down" trade?



If you will permit a MOC owner to express an opinion on this thread, I agree with this post.  We own OF unit in the Lahaina Villa (I won't start a war over whether the Westin or MOC is best - but I will concede that you Westin owners have a better pool and better restaurants). 

I agree that the joy of going there every year is what makes our TS wothwhile.  Our 7 year old grandkid continually talks about Maui and how he gets to go there every year.  We get to watch him enjoy Maui every January, and we will be able to pass it on to him when we are gone.  We tell him now that the lockoff is his room.  What is all that worth?  Its priceless.  

Trade for somewhere else? No way!


----------



## formerhater (Feb 28, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> I... just plan idiotic and looks like it is intended to imflammatory at best (IMO) - and is not unlike the 'poop' thead.



Now we're catching on, folks.  A lot of poop is being shoveled around here to get you all worked up and it seems to be working pretty well.  Don't take the bait and this board will smell alot better...


----------



## PerryM (Feb 28, 2008)

*To each his/her own...*

Everyone has a different way of using timeshares for vacations.  Some, like me, delight in staying at $70k timeshares for just an outlay of 1/10 of that.  Some look at timeshares as a second home and plan to use it year after year.  Many buy timeshares to basically go different places year after year.  For every vacation style there is a timeshare that address it.

My original reason for posting in the Starwood forum was to try to understand what make you guys tick.  I don’t own a Starwood and rather doubt I ever will – I don’t like chocolate ice cream either, don’t take any of this personally.

From our 2 weeks in Maui and after touring the MOC and WKORV here are my thought:

1)	MOC owners are in love with their resort and 80% of them return year after year

2)	WKORV owners are in love with the Starwood system and return but once every 3 years

I still find it hard to believe that folks spending $70k for a plain-Jane week only come back every third year but I do believe the Sales Manager at WKROV now.  Making reservations at WKROV are much much easier than at MOC.

My task, as the guy who sneaks into MOC all the time with a cheap timeshare is how to do the same thing at WKORV.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## djp (Feb 28, 2008)

buy a cheap Sheraton Desert Oasis Week or another inexpensive starwood week, Starwood has a 3 day preference in II where only other starwood weeks will pull Starwood properties. This year I could pull a 2br in Harborside and a 2br at WKORV using my 1br summer week at Sheraton Mountain Vista that I paid $1000 for.


----------



## wfleish (Feb 28, 2008)

djp said:


> buy a cheap Sheraton Desert Oasis Week or another inexpensive starwood week, Starwood has a 3 day preference in II where only other starwood weeks will pull Starwood properties. This year I could pull a 2br in Harborside and a 2br at WKORV using my 1br summer week at Sheraton Mountain Vista that I paid $1000 for.



How easy is this to do?  If I could have reasonable certainty that I could get President's Week at either Westin Kaanapali property, then this would seem like a great value.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2008)

wfleish said:


> How easy is this to do?  If I could have reasonable certainty that I could get President's Week at either Westin Kaanapali property, then this would seem like a great value.



I think finding a holiday week is a long-shot.  Starwood chooses the weeks that are deposited, and for the most part, they deposit off-season/lower demand weeks.  It could happen, but a holiday week is the least likely to be deposited.  

If you are very flexible and can travel any time of the year, exchanging with II is doable, but if you need holiday weeks, you're likely to be disappointed.  It seems like we saw fall weeks deposited a few months ago?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 28, 2008)

PerryM said:


> My task, as the guy who sneaks into MOC all the time with a cheap timeshare is how to do the same thing at WKORV.  Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Hi Perry - Starwood has a 3 day priority in II for other Starwood resorts.  There is a whole article about it in the Owner Resources sticky at the top of the board.  Starwood does bulk deposits of mostly off-season stuff, but if you are flexible and can travel off-season, there are some quality exchanges available through II.  You can use an inexpensive resale Starwood week to exchange with II.

And will you please quit stirring the poop on my board????


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 28, 2008)

Perry,
I can see Marriott Maui being close to 80% "owner occupancy" by the way that Marriott measures this. Just look at the rentals of MOC on Redweek. Marriott counts all those as "owner occupied" you know. With Marriott's new rental policy, who would want to rent an MOC unit through Marriott?

Anyhow, I have an email from the Marriott Waiohai GM that states Waiohai will be at 70% owner occupancy this year. 


_PS
I personally love Westins. If any of you have a week at Maui and want to spend a week at Waiohai let me know. Denise, delete this if it breaks the rules.  _


----------



## PerryM (Feb 28, 2008)

*Thanks for the input...*

Outwit, Outplay, Outlast – works for the TV show Survivor and timeshare ownership too.

I form alliances with many folks and our goal is to get that hard to get vacation, the impossible to get holiday week, that resort that costs 10 times as much as I’m putting up.  That’s what many of the web sites I contribute to mean to me.

I openly share many of my experiences and do a lot of digging around to find new nuggets of knowledge to use in my quest for a better vacation.  Thanks to all those here and if I can return the favor just PM me.  I don’t expect to get valuable knowledge without reciprocating.

My goal is to stay at WKORV next year and have an even better vacation than at the Marriott.

Without a goal where would we be?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 29, 2008)

DavidnRobin said:


> Some - like our esteeemed Moderator DeniseM - have become disenchanted with the area as a whole due to over-building, but that really isnt a specific WKORV issue.



This is true - I think the resort is gorgeous, but I'm sad to see the growth in the immediate area, and I have OF envy!   

Maybe Starwood will call me up and offer me a steal on an OF unit to get me to shut up!  :rofl:
My loyalty CAN be purchased!  

And Starwood, if you're listening (and I know you are!)  I will totally sign a nondisclosure agreement!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 29, 2008)

wfleish said:


> How easy is this to do?  If I could have reasonable certainty that I could get President's Week at either Westin Kaanapali property, then this would seem like a great value.



I think even if you own at these two resorts, this would be a tough reservation to get - unless I don't understand how Starwood ownership/point reservations are done.

Marriott now sells President's week as a fixed week (unless it is a 'summer' property where the July 4th week is fixed) along with week 51,52.


----------

